# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Rich Franklin as a LHW

## Quil

What do you guys think about Rich moving up a weight class? I can't see anyone else that can hang with him at MW right now. Marquardt is decent, and I think Swick could be good in time, but no one in the immediate future. Maybe Horn if he can take Franklin down.
The reason I ask, is I kind of see the LHW division in the UFC the same right now...no one really has much for Chuck Liddell. Rich is a big MW, and has previously fought at 205, so I'm sure he could be comfortable at that weight. Franklin v Liddell would be a freaking war.

Thoughts?

----------


## phwSSJ

Franklin would own Chuck!

----------


## Hunter

I do not believe Ace has the wrestling skills to take down chuck and if "the crow" can drop Ace I know Chuck would. It would be very hard for Ace to hold a belt but he would be a top 10 205 pounder for sure

----------


## BG

> I do not believe Ace has the wrestling skills to take down chuck and if "the crow" can drop Ace I know Chuck would. It would be very hard for Ace to hold a belt but he would be a top 10 205 pounder for sure


I agree, it would be good fight, but Chuck would size him up.

----------


## Red Monster

I dont believe thats in his best interest. He owns at 185... why change? The trend is for people to move down weight classes not up.

And the iceman would wreck him.

----------


## craneboy

i think he should stay right where he's at, i'd love to see him fight matt lindland (cant stand the guy) and shut his ass up

----------


## USfighterFC

> Franklin would own Chuck!



I totally disagree. Franklin doesnt have a good jaw. He's a very skilled fighter but Chuck has some above average wrestling skills and he's an extremely accurate puncher as of late.

----------


## BigRandy

itd definitely be a war but i dont think franklin will move back up to lhw. hes huge at mw and i think him and chuck dont have that much competition...maybe they'll go to pride?

----------


## Quil

They won't be able to go to Pride unless they lose their titles....it's in their contract. That's how BJ Penn got banned from the UFC after subbing Matt Hughes.

There's no way Rich Franklin can go down another weight class. He'd look like a refugee at 170. I just think he's Chuck's best competition in the UFC right now. Looks like Chuck will get Babalu next, but I think he'll own him again. The only way I see Chuck getting beat is if someone can take him down, then ground and pound. And Chuck has possibly the best takedown defense I've ever seen. I see a rematch with Tito Ortiz down the line, too, if Tito beats Forrest Griffin in a couple weeks, and then handles Ken Shamrock, who he is under contract to fight.
I'd like to see a Pride 205 pounder come over and see how they match up....Ninja, Arona, Wand would be a dream come true

----------


## phwSSJ

> I do not believe Ace has the wrestling skills to take down chuck and if "the crow" can drop Ace I know Chuck would. It would be very hard for Ace to hold a belt but he would be a top 10 205 pounder for sure



Franklin would drop Chuck.... and Franklin is damn good on the ground bro.. you just havent seen him in action.. he wouldnt need to take Chuck to the ground because he would just knock chuck out!

----------


## BG

> Franklin would drop Chuck.... and Franklin is damn good on the ground bro.. you just havent seen him in action.. he wouldnt need to take Chuck to the ground because he would just knock chuck out!


 :Hmmmm:   :What?:  that would be something!

----------


## USfighterFC

> Franklin would drop Chuck.... and Franklin is damn good on the ground bro.. you just havent seen him in action.. he wouldnt need to take Chuck to the ground because he would just knock chuck out!



Thats just a ridiculous statement.

----------


## soo2bhuge

i think we'd see chuck fight arlovski before he fights franklin. also, franklin is out for the next 8 months and i'm sure there will be a number mw that will be seen as contenders by that point. at least at the rate ufc is making these pay-per-views.

----------


## Quil

Damn, I hadn't heard that about Franklin being out so long. He f'd up his hand that bad, huh?

Arlovski would destroy Liddell. If anything, I think Liddell could drop to 185 before going UP a weight class. If the fight ever happened (Franklin v. Liddell), it would definitely be at 205.

----------


## BG

> Damn, I hadn't heard that about Franklin being out so long. He f'd up his hand that bad, huh?
> 
> Arlovski would destroy Liddell. If anything, I think Liddell could drop to 185 before going UP a weight class. If the fight ever happened (Franklin v. Liddell), it would definitely be at 205.


I dont know about that one either, Arlovski's chin is suspect and has only fought B-class fighters so far in UFC, his record isnt very good against good fighters. Im not saying Chuck would win or lose, but I dontt think it would be so one sided as you said.

----------


## soo2bhuge

> Damn, I hadn't heard that about Franklin being out so long. He f'd up his hand that bad, huh?
> 
> Arlovski would destroy Liddell. If anything, I think Liddell could drop to 185 before going UP a weight class. If the fight ever happened (Franklin v. Liddell), it would definitely be at 205.



Yeah...according to reports, he's out 6-8 months.

you also have to remember that come fight time, Chuck is weighing in at around 220lb. if not more. that's his natural weight. giving up 20lb. to arlovski shouldn't matter too much because the fight will not go on the ground. both are better strikers than grapplers. also, while arlovski does throw better combinations and is constantly moving, i would think that Chuck's punch is harder. so all it takes is one punch from Chuck and arlovski could go down. although i would still put my money on arlovski.

----------


## Quil

I see what you mean, and don't get me wrong, I think Chuck is a phenomenal fighter. But Arlovski at 6'4, 240, and reportedly between 5-6% bf, he would be a load for Liddell. Even cut down to 205, Chuck still looks a little soft. I just think he would be too strong for Liddell. I hope the UFC can seriously upgrade their HW division, because it's weak right now.

Damn, I just saw that Horn pulled out of UFC 59 due to a back injury. That sucks...I was looking forward to his fight.

----------


## Hunter

> I see what you mean, and don't get me wrong, I think Chuck is a phenomenal fighter. But Arlovski at 6'4, 240, and reportedly between 5-6% bf, he would be a load for Liddell. Even cut down to 205, Chuck still looks a little soft. I just think he would be too strong for Liddell. I hope the UFC can seriously upgrade their HW division, because it's weak right now.
> 
> Damn, I just saw that Horn pulled out of UFC 59 due to a back injury. That sucks...I was looking forward to his fight.


Chuck would never make 185. He walks around at 225 I heard it on the beatdown. He has a body type that doesn't get super ripped but when you see his back you see how big of a 205 pounder he is.

----------


## Quil

Yeah, I'm not saying he's not in great shape, he just has that body type where he constantly looks like he has a little of a belly. I actually saw Chuck in person at the last UFC in Atlantic City, NJ. He is a big boy. Just not sure if he can keep his speed and agility as a heavyweight.

----------


## soo2bhuge

> I see what you mean, and don't get me wrong, I think Chuck is a phenomenal fighter. But Arlovski at 6'4, 240, and reportedly between 5-6% bf, he would be a load for Liddell. Even cut down to 205, Chuck still looks a little soft. I just think he would be too strong for Liddell. I hope the UFC can seriously upgrade their HW division, because it's weak right now.
> 
> Damn, I just saw that Horn pulled out of UFC 59 due to a back injury. That sucks...I was looking forward to his fight.


u're absolutely right...either way u look at it, arlovski is stronger than Liddell, but we've all seen Liddell knock out people with one punch and that's all it takes. i just don't think the fight would go to the ground because they both like to strike and it's pretty hard to take either one of them down. at the same time, arlovski moves better on his feet and his leg and head movement is the best i've seen from a mma fighter. but, all i'm saying is that if Chuck connects even once, i think he has a chance of knocking arlovski out. it would be a great fight. in fact, i've heard rumors of this fight happening in the future. i'm not gonna go out and say that this is a source from ufc or anything, but i am good friends with guys who train with arlovski and it has been rumored.

----------


## Stackt007

I would love to see that go down ,Franklin's my fav in UFC.

----------


## Quil

> u're absolutely right...either way u look at it, arlovski is stronger than Liddell, but we've all seen Liddell knock out people with one punch and that's all it takes. i just don't think the fight would go to the ground because they both like to strike and it's pretty hard to take either one of them down. at the same time, arlovski moves better on his feet and his leg and head movement is the best i've seen from a mma fighter. but, all i'm saying is that if Chuck connects even once, i think he has a chance of knocking arlovski out. it would be a great fight. in fact, i've heard rumors of this fight happening in the future. i'm not gonna go out and say that this is a source from ufc or anything, but i am good friends with guys who train with arlovski and it has been rumored.


Wow man, that's a crazy rumor. I'm surprised at that. Another rumor going around is that Quinton Jackson is coming to the UFC. Now if he comes over, you'll see Chuck staying right where he's at, and prepping bigtime for that fight. 

Chuck is a phenomenal striker, and he can obviously KO anyone with a good shot. The same can be said for Rich Franklin...that bomb he landed on Nate Quarry was one of the hardest shots I've ever seen someone take.

----------


## Hunter

> Wow man, that's a crazy rumor. I'm surprised at that. Another rumor going around is that Quinton Jackson is coming to the UFC. Now if he comes over, you'll see Chuck staying right where he's at, and prepping bigtime for that fight. 
> 
> Chuck is a phenomenal striker, and he can obviously KO anyone with a good shot. The same can be said for Rich Franklin...that bomb he landed on Nate Quarry was one of the hardest shots I've ever seen someone take.


Now Chuck and Franklin are both great strikers and Franklin would have to move up for them to fight. Franklin got dropped by The Crow a known striker he also got dropped by Tanner not a known striker and Knocked out by machida who didn't put a much smaller Penn away. Chuck Ko'ed Randy twice Randy fought Rizzo twice who is without a doubt one of the most heavy handed strikers around at the time(he put AA down) now you can say it was Coutures age that affected his chin or the punishment he took through the years but the fact is Chuck put him down twice. I think this is a great measuring stick for who would be the harder hitter of the two. That deffiantly goes to Chuck. Then when you look at chins there is no comparison between chuck and Franklins chin Chuck wins by a landslide he has a great chin I see the fight being competitive untill Chuck lands the over hand right and its lights out.

----------


## Hunter

> i think he should stay right where he's at, i'd love to see him fight matt lindland (cant stand the guy) and shut his ass up


"The Law" is ugly, goofy looking and cant speak worth shit but he can fight. He maybe boring but he wins fights esp in the UFC dominated top positions=points. Now if you think that would be an easy fight for Franklin your nuts. The law is a great fighter just not marketable and I believe is the number 3 185 pounder in the world. I put Dan ahead of franklin becouse I think we will see Henderson back in top form. Franklin who looks great right now but I could see Henderson knocking Franklin out with that right hand from hell and I dont see Rich Subbing or Knocking Dan out. In a fight between Dan and Woogie I would pick Woogie by lay and pray. You can make a very well argued statment that if Woogie would have gotten his chance at the UFC belt he would be the number one 185 pounder in the world

----------


## USfighterFC

> "The Law" is ugly, goofy looking and cant speak worth shit but he can fight. He maybe boring but he wins fights esp in the UFC dominated top positions=points. Now if you think that would be an easy fight for Franklin your nuts. The law is a great fighter just not marketable and I believe is the number 3 185 pounder in the world. I put Dan ahead of franklin becouse I think we will see Henderson back in top form. Franklin who looks great right now but I could see Henderson knocking Franklin out with that right hand from hell and I dont see Rich Subbing or Knocking Dan out. In a fight between Dan and Woogie I would pick Woogie by lay and pray. You can make a very well argued statment that if Woogie would have gotten his chance at the UFC belt he would be the number one 185 pounder in the world



Matt would beat Franklin. Thats why they really cut him IMO.

----------


## Hunter

> Matt would beat Franklin. Thats why they really cut him IMO.


Thats what I think to, thats why I was saying he does not hold a belt but is still easily number 3 in the world. He is boring by most people standards but i dont think he is terriblely boring. I agree the ufc pretty much new Lindland would take franklin down and g n p him. Franklin is exciting and fun to watch great embassador but far from untouchable and I really do question how much heart he has when matched with an equal skilled compeititor. Henderson has a ton of heart and proven that and Woogie is skilled and proved that. In my eyes Franklin has more to prove then Henderson or Lindland

----------


## Panzerfaust

Franklin has settled into MW and is comportable there. Moving up to LHW would not be a good decision for him and his career IMO. While i think he could compete/beat 90% of the UFC's LHW roster..the ones that would probably beat him would be Chuck, Babalu, maybe Tito, and Vitor.


Franklin is good where he is at IMO.

----------


## Quil

I think a big reason the UFC cut Lindland is because Lay'nPray does not put fans in the seats, pure and simple. Lindland is a top notch fighter, and definitely deserved a title shot, but I absolutely cannot stand to watch him fight because he's boring.

----------


## Red Monster

> . Franklin is exciting and fun to watch great embassador but far from untouchable and I really do question how much heart he has when matched with an equal skilled compeititor. Henderson has a ton of heart and proven that and Woogie is skilled and proved that. In my eyes Franklin has more to prove then Henderson or Lindland


Dude fought with a busted hand for like 4 rounds... that takes heart...


(look at where that bone is broken in the pic on the right)

did you see The Crow running away from Franklin... lol..wtf

----------


## Quil

Man, thanks for the pic. Look how busted up that shit is. Damn!

On a side note, did you guys see that UFC show on Spike where they went "behind the scenes" with Rich and followed him around for a day? Really cool show...that guy trains like a madman.

----------


## Hunter

> Dude fought with a busted hand for like 4 rounds... that takes heart...
> 
> 
> (look at where that bone is broken in the pic on the right)
> 
> did you see The Crow running away from Franklin... lol..wtf


Yeah he has heart and I worded that badly, I mean his heart when compared to Henderson or Lindland. He hasn't been challenged really in the UFC. I love Tanner the wars he has been in has made me a lifetime backer but he is not on the same skill level as some of the other competitors. I want to see Heart when Franklin is matched up to someone of his skill level. The Crow is severely overrated going into the fight he has one weapon *elbows*

----------


## BG

> Yeah he has heart and I worded that badly, I mean his heart when compared to Henderson or Lindland. He hasn't been challenged really in the UFC. I love Tanner the wars he has been in has made me a lifetime backer but he is not on the same skill level as some of the other competitors. I want to see Heart when Franklin is matched up to someone of his skill level. The Crow is severely overrated going into the fight he has one weapon *elbows*


Im a big Tanner fan also, I saw his lost to Franklin, sucs he didnt capitalize on the knockdown, but the lost to the Crow hurt, Tanner needs to get meaner, seems like he lost that edge a bit, for the record I hope he has a comeback.

----------

